
Are There Any Good Reasons For DRM? - Lightning
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/13/04/27/1753211/ask-slashdot-are-there-any-good-reasons-for-drm
======
AdrianRossouw
Personally, i am of the mindset, that they can keep on adding as much drm as
they want on their systems, it will never matter. The more draconian the
restrictions become, the more appealing piracy becomes.

They will only succeed in chasing away their paying customers.

Lastly, I always break out this when the topic comes up :

What colour are your bits? - <http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23>

I think it illustrates why the tech community doesn't think that 'unbreakable'
DRM is a solvable problem, and why the non-tech community keeps on insisting
that it is.

------
general_failure
Is DRM any different from software licenses?

DRM is about piracy.I do believe it brings down piracy. Just because media
piracy is still there means nothing. Would you leave your house unlocked just
because robberies happen anyway?

Yes there is a problem that its inconvenient to get media across devices for
legitemate owners. I hope this gets sorted out. It by no means make DRM
useless.

